# pictures of trees



## arboromega (Apr 22, 2004)

what is a great web site with quality photo encyclopedia of trees


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 22, 2004)

The best resource is buying the Horticopia CD.

Most UConn is one of the better ones, but I've found that one still needs to hut around on the web to get everything.

I copied and pasted some of the ones I have ing my bookmarks. some may be dead links, some are all copy no photos.

http://www.bioimages.org.uk/HTML/T17661.HTM
http://www.mpelectric.com/treebook/fact87.html
http://www.britannica.com/seo/g/giant-arborvitae/
http://www.dipbot.unict.it/orto/0010-1.html
http://www.msue.msu.edu/msue/imp/modop/modopa.html
http://home.earthlink.net/~earlecj/index.htm
http://www.na.fs.fed.us/spfo/pubs/silvics_manual/table_of_contents.htm
http://www.agnic.nal.usda.gov/agdb/feis.html
http://www.fs.fed.us/ne/delaware/atlas/s372o.html
http://www.npwrc.usgs.gov/resource/othrdata/exoticab/piperham.htm
http://www.wdt.qc.ca/
http://www.hort.uconn.edu/plants/a/a.html
http://gardenbed.com/results.cfm
http://glossary.?????????.com/glossary/
http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/query.asp
http://www.tmac.clara.co.uk/urgring/faqsoil1.htm

I think the ??? is garden web. we got spammed by them a while back and the name is now blocked.


----------



## Elmore (Apr 22, 2004)

Here is a site that I have been contributing a lot of Japanese Maple pictures to. It's the UBCBotanicalGardensForum. There are photo galleries throughout this site but I concentrate my attention to the Maple Photo Gallery. I don't think there is a more photogenic species than A. palmatum.
http://www.ubcbotanicalgarden.org/forums/index.php?


----------



## arboromega (Apr 28, 2004)

thanks guys


----------



## rbtree (Jun 20, 2004)

Elmore,

Thanks for that link. I visited it a while back, and will join and start posting pics, when I get some time. Meanwhile, here's some pics of another favorite tree of mine, a golden locust, robinia pseudoacacia (either aurea or frisia, I can't identify which. I just spotted this tree today.


----------



## rbtree (Jun 20, 2004)

closeup.


----------



## rbtree (Jun 20, 2004)

Golden backlight!


----------



## Dan F (Jul 5, 2004)

You might also try the Plantfacts site with Ohio State:
http://plantfacts.osu.edu/

And there may not be many pictures, but another good resource is through Purdue:
http://bluestem.hort.purdue.edu/plant/


Dan


----------



## Toronado3800 (Jul 27, 2004)

I've heard a few say they ship dead trees but their site is easy reading though it only has one picture of each tree they sell

Arbor Day


----------

